
Apple brings HDCP to a new aluminum MacBook near you - apgwoz
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/11/17/apple-brings-hdcp-to-a-new-aluminum-macbook-near-you
======
apgwoz
I love how you can be treated as a criminal even if you do the right thing and
pay for it. And the MPAA wonders why there are so many people "stealing"
movies?

